# The New York Public Library blocks this site!!



## stevenbbwlvr (Sep 27, 2011)

They consider it "porn" or something. I appealed this, and they refused to reconsider.

Hummppphhh!

And after I've been twitted for posting things on here that were a bit explicit for some.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 27, 2011)

This site is adult in nature - there's not even a small shock to me that it would be blocked where children could access it.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Sep 27, 2011)

So do most places with filtering. Websense and OpenDNS block the site, and they work with almost all libraries, schools, and workplaces across the US.

(I don't know who handles the rest of the world, though.)


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 27, 2011)

It's probably only because of the pay-site area.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 27, 2011)

And the fat sexuality board and some of its pictures. I don't think I'd want my nephews looking at them at their age.


----------



## Tragdor (Sep 27, 2011)

You can ask the librarians to turn off the fliters and they will do so for you if you are +18 (which I am am sure you am since you are posting here). Its the law that all libraries getting federal e-rate money have to have the filthering software on by default, but you are perfectly within your rights to ask for the software to be removed.

Buuut I would stay away from the paysite board or erotic WG sites while on the library, just as general "surfing the web in public" etiquette


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 28, 2011)

The Los Angeles Public Library doesn't.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr (Sep 28, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> This site is adult in nature - there's not even a small shock to me that it would be blocked where children could access it.



But, they don't, even partially, block craigslist.

When browsing in their personals, I've inadvertently clicked on ads with images attached that were really obscene.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 28, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> It's probably only because of the pay-site area.



Adult is about all content, not just images - there are discussions here that are far more "adult" in nature than any images that are allowed here - in fact our image rules are quite strict. Unless of course you mean that because there are images of fat women in underwear instead of thin women in underwear, then I guess that would set us apart. But fat women instead of thin women is not what makes something adult - at least not to me.


----------



## orin (Oct 3, 2011)

a coffee shop I go to also blocks this site ... meh :/


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 3, 2011)

The local coffee shops as well as the mall with wifi have this site blocked. I haven't checked at the library yet, but seeing as they've blocked off quite a few features, I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 3, 2011)

Correct, hey consider it a "sex" site.

Ive only come across ONE library that doesnt block this site, but they dont block ANY site.

fat-forums.com is the only one thats a "porn" site but yeah this is considred sex site by filter software. Must do with some of the boards on here, and the sexual content. Hmm.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 3, 2011)

*they even


----------



## stevenbbwlvr (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd guess that it's because an interest in large women is considered some kind of "fetish", whatever that means.

Of course, an interest in these insanely scrawny women who likely can't eat a decent meal without feeling a compulsion to go in the ladies room and upchuck is perfectly cool & mainstream.

I've recently contemplated how ironic it is that the guys who are the arbiters of fashion frequently only have eyes for...each other? Good for them...but I'm not telling them what they ought to be attracted to, am I?


----------



## Jes (Oct 4, 2011)

stevenbbwlvr said:


> I'd guess that it's because an interest in large women is considered some kind of "fetish", whatever that means.
> 
> Of course, an interest in these insanely scrawny women who likely can't eat a decent meal without feeling a compulsion to go in the ladies room and upchuck is perfectly cool & mainstream.
> 
> I've recently contemplated how ironic it is that the guys who are the arbiters of fashion frequently only have eyes for...each other? Good for them...but I'm not telling them what they ought to be attracted to, am I?



www.cuckoo.com


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 5, 2011)

Greyhound blocks it too.

We converse daily on a sex site, people. At least its not a orn sex site, rather on full of discusison and good energy! 

Here







Thanks


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 5, 2011)

I used to read Dimensions stories on the computers in my high school. Depends on which part of the website you frequent I guess.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 5, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I used to read Dimensions stories on the computers in my high school. Depends on which part of the website you frequent I guess.



Haha that's super ballsy, all we ever did was use the computer lab to have TFC and Tribes LAN parties during study halls.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Oct 9, 2011)

While yes, the main board for example is rarely a very explicit section, Dims also has some erotic stories, a paysite board, half-naked pictures posted here and there (hardly anything that explicit, but still), discussions about sex and sexuality, etc.

Though there is plenty on this site that is not explicit in nature, I can completely understand it being blocked by a web filter regardless.

EDIT: But, if you do want to browse anyway, just use a proxy and be mindful that you're not looking up porn in a public area


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 10, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> Adult is about all content, not just images - there are discussions here that are far more "adult" in nature than any images that are allowed here - in fact our image rules are quite strict. *Unless of course you mean that because there are images of fat women in underwear instead of thin women in underwear, then I guess that would set us apart. But fat women instead of thin women is not what makes something adult - at least not to me.*



While I do think it's more than just fat women in underwear vs. thin women in underwear (I mean, some overtly act out sexual fetishes or engage in more overt sexual positions with other people - which you don't see as much in, say, a typical thin-woman underwear ad)...I do want to thank you for bringing up this point. For even in some of the tamer paysite ads, where truly the only difference is a fat body instead of a thin one wearing the panties, there is a way people tend to think of it as *more* indecent for some reason. And that's just wrong.


----------



## MissAshley (Oct 10, 2011)

A lot of libraries block all message boards in general.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 10, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> A lot of libraries block all message boards in general.



Hmm....I used to go on delphiforums all the team when I was in high school.

Again, maybe it all has to do with the content involved


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 11, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Hmm....I used to go on delphiforums all the team when I was in high school.
> 
> *Again, maybe it all has to do with the content involved*



This site is a sex site. Thats why the library filters dont let you see it. It is 100% about content. "Bob Is The Oil Guy" car/gearhead forum and "Credit Boards" credit guru/tips forum arent blocked. That is because the other ones dont catch the filter as "Sex sites" (I think some of the sub-forums are what does it for the filters.) All other BBW/Sex forums are blocked on library filter too. So, i would agree with the bolded, posted by KHayes666 here. (Because he is correct.)

Only been to one library that didnt filter ANYTHING, in TRUE accordance with our first amendment freedoms, it was St Johns County Library System (even Duval County Florida library censors this site.) (Even then, restraint was asked to be used if young eyes were to see. I think they were referring to all-out porn, which is still first-amendment privilege, and thankfully is censored here, thus enhancing the quality content of this site. There are other boards to view nudity on and thankfully this is not one of them.)


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> This site is a sex site.



Excuse me, but this is *not* a sex site This is an adult forum. Big difference.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 13, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> While I do think it's more than just fat women in underwear vs. thin women in underwear (I mean, some overtly act out sexual fetishes or engage in more overt sexual positions with other people - which you don't see as much in, say, a typical thin-woman underwear ad)...I do want to thank you for bringing up this point. For even in some of the tamer paysite ads, where truly the only difference is a fat body instead of a thin one wearing the panties, there is a way people tend to think of it as *more* indecent for some reason. And that's just wrong.



Just like the lane bryant commercial that was blocked from being aired during the super bowl [I think it was last year] . . . somehow, larger women with fuller breasts and hips are considered indecent, and yet victoria secret can air commercials with their models in bustieres and corsets.

But it makes sense that this site would be blocked from certain public access networks, because it has adult content and themes. someone needs to protect the children, but apparently not in the los angeles public library system


----------



## LordQuas (Oct 14, 2011)

I would hope that this site would be blocked in a library or school. There are some very adult discussions on here that children just shouldn't be reading IMO and thats not even getting into the paysite board.


----------



## MrChipz (Oct 14, 2011)

If we're going to be lumped in with the porn sites, why do we need that no-nipples rule?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 14, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> I would hope that this site would be blocked in a library or school. There are some very adult discussions on here that children just shouldn't be reading IMO and thats not even getting into the paysite board.



That makes sense.

However I learned a lot about myself when I was 17 that I would not have until much later (if ever) by reading the contents of this site. You gotta start somewhere.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 2, 2011)

I am posting this reply from a Los Angeles public library right now.

Also, I just heard the phrase, "Hey young ladies..." in a sexy voice emanate from the laptop of a man in a small enclosed table near me, before he hurriedly turned down his volume.

So I think it's safe to say that the LA public library doesn't believe in blocking sites.


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 2, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I am posting this reply from a Los Angeles public library right now.
> 
> Also, I just heard the phrase, "Hey young ladies..." in a sexy voice emanate from the laptop of a man in a small enclosed table near me, before he hurriedly turned down his volume.
> 
> So I think it's safe to say that the LA public library doesn't believe in blocking sites.



It is like St Johns County Florida library then, a second one that believes (correctly) that the First Amendment is enforced by allowing access to ALL, otherwise non-illegal speech (though it may be inciteful to some, for example you can look at KKK, Black Panther websites on library too. Not "illegal" just appalling to some. And rightfuly so.)

Also, i think it is safe to say that L.A. doesnt believe in putting Lindsay Lohan in jail. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90012


----------



## penguin (Nov 3, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Also, i think it is safe to say that L.A. doesnt believe in putting Lindsay Lohan in jail. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90012



Seriously? You say you have no interest in her yet you're posting about her in threads that have nothing to do with her?


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> Seriously? You say you have no interest in her yet you're posting about her in threads that have nothing to do with her?



For the third time, *i have an interest in the jail time aspect of the story. it came up when i log into my e-mail. Seriously.*

The link to this story was that mcbeth is from L.A., and the Lindsay story took place in - you guessed it! - L.A.

I dont appreciate people saying i have an interest in this person.

Here. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1807320&postcount=16


----------



## penguin (Nov 3, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> For the third time, *i have an interest in the jail time aspect of the story. it came up when i log into my e-mail. Seriously.*
> 
> The link to this story was that mcbeth is from L.A., and the Lindsay story took place in - you guessed it! - L.A.
> 
> ...



This thread is about libraries that block this site. Not about jail time. Not about Lindsay Lohan. Lots of people are from LA, but there's no need to bring up LiLo's jail time or jail time in general, just because someone is from LA. You're reaching to feed your obsession.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> Seriously? You say you have no interest in her yet you're posting about her in threads that have nothing to do with her?


*
Very valid point....

*


Heyyou said:


> For the third time, *i have an interest in the jail time aspect of the story. it came up when i log into my e-mail. Seriously.*
> 
> The link to this story was that mcbeth is from L.A., and the Lindsay story took place in - you guessed it! - L.A.
> 
> ...



*W*ell it's good to have an interest- you might be able snag an autograph...


----------

